# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο - Mr Οδυσσεια 2011 (27 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)

## Polyneikos

Το παραδοσιακο ραντεβου του Νοεμβριου της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ θα πραγματοποιηθει στις 27 Νοεμβρίου στο ξενοδοχείο Νοvotel (Μ. Βοδα 2).
Αναμενεται η συμμετοχή πολλων αθλητων και το επίπεδο υψηλο.
Ο αγωνας θα αποτελεσει πρόκριση για τους νικητες αθλητες για το Mr - Ms Universe που θα γινει στις 4 Δεκεμβρίου στην Γερμανια.
Θα σας ενημερωνουμε τακτικα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Qlim4X

> Το παραδοσιακο ραντεβου του Νοεμβριου της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ θα πραγματοποιηθει στις 27 Νοεμβρίου στο ξενοδοχείο Νοvotel (Μ. Βοδα 2).
> Αναμενεται η συμμετοχή πολλων αθλητων και το επίπεδο υψηλο.
> Ο αγωνας θα αποτελεσει πρόκριση για τους νικητες αθλητες για το Mr - Ms Universe που θα γινει στις 4 Δεκεμβρίου στην Γερμανια.
> Θα σας ενημερωνουμε τακτικα



see you on stage  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

See ya under the stage  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Kαλη επιτυχια Αλεξ,εχεις 3 γεματους  μηνες!

----------


## Qlim4X

> See ya under the stage 
> Kαλη επιτυχια Αλεξ,εχεις 3 γεματους  μηνες!


im ready m8  :01. Wink:  im working on details now  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και μια αποκλειστικη ειδηση για την αφίσα του αγωνα.
Οι αθλητες Ρουμπανης Γιωργος-Τριουλίδης Σταυρος-Κασκανη Κωνσταντίνα-Καργιατλή Νικη θα βρίσκονται στην επίσημη αφισα του αγωνα όπου θα εκδοθει σε λιγο καιρο. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι καθε χρονο στην αφισα μπαινουν μόνο οι αθλητές που πηραν την πρωτη θεση στον αμεσως προηγουμενο αγωνα της ομοσπονδιας (στην 
προηγουμενη σεζον δηλαδη) και στο αντιστοιχο πανευρωπαικο ή παγκοσμιο της wabba. Ετσι δεν ειναι ?
Νομιζω πως δεν βγηκαν ολοι πρωτοι απο τα παιδια που προαναφερθηκαν..
Αν κανω λαθος, παρακαλω διορθωστε με...

----------


## Qlim4X

> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι καθε χρονο στην αφισα μπαινουν μόνο οι αθλητές που πηραν την πρωτη θεση στον αμεσως προηγουμενο αγωνα της ομοσπονδιας (στην 
> προηγουμενη σεζον δηλαδη) και στο αντιστοιχο πανευρωπαικο ή παγκοσμιο της wabba. Ετσι δεν ειναι ?
> Νομιζω πως δεν βγηκαν ολοι πρωτοι απο τα παιδια που προαναφερθηκαν..
> Αν κανω λαθος, παρακαλω διορθωστε με...


τα εχουμε ξανα πει αυτα. στην ελλαδα ειμαστε οτι θελουμε κανουμε  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι καθε χρονο στην αφισα μπαινουν μόνο οι αθλητές που πηραν την πρωτη θεση στον αμεσως προηγουμενο αγωνα της ομοσπονδιας (στην 
> προηγουμενη σεζον δηλαδη) και στο αντιστοιχο πανευρωπαικο ή παγκοσμιο της wabba. Ετσι δεν ειναι ?
> Νομιζω πως δεν βγηκαν ολοι πρωτοι απο τα παιδια που προαναφερθηκαν..
> Αν κανω λαθος, παρακαλω διορθωστε με...


Aπό τους αθλητες που βλεπουμε ο μονος που δεν πήρε 1η θεση σε Πανελληνιο (δεν συμμετεχει πλεον στα Πανελληνια) ή Πανευρωπαικο ειναι η Κωνσταντίνα (Κασκανη),πήρε 2 θεση (στο Πανευρωπαικο).
Η Καργιατλη πήρε την 1η θεση στο Πανευρωπαικο στην κατηγορία Models.
o Tριουλίδης ειναι νικητης κατηγορίας και ο Ρουμπανης γενικος νικητης του Ελλας και νικητης ψηλης κατηγορίας στο Πανευρωπαικο.Ελπίζω να τα θυμαμαι καλα :01. Wink:

----------


## Tsounakis

Καλημερα  σε  ολους !
Εχουν  ξεκινισει  οι  προετοιμασιες  για  τον  ιστορικο  αγωνα  κυπελο  wabba -πεσδ  2011 !
Εχουν  δηλωσει  απο  τωρα  μεγαλα  ονοματα  αθλητων  και  θα  ειναι  ενας  πολυ  πετυχημενος  αγωνας  !
Οσο  για  την  αφισσα  τα  εχουμε  ξανα  πει !  
Μπαινουν  αθλητες για  να  τιμηθουν  κατα  εκτιμηση  της  ομοσπονδιας  που  ηταν  νικητες  απο  τους  τελευταιους  αγωνες  ! 
Καλη  επιτυχια  σε  ολους  τους  αθλητες  που  θα  λαβουν  μερος !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή επιτυχία σε όλους αθλητές και διοργανωτές και να είναι μια καλή διοργάνωση όπως πάντα , το φόρουμ ενοείτε θα δώσει βροντερό παρόν για μια ακόμη φορά  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## niki kargiatli

> Καλημερα  σε  ολους !
> Εχουν  ξεκινισει  οι  προετοιμασιες  για  τον  ιστορικο  αγωνα  κυπελο  wabba -πεσδ  2011 !
> Εχουν  δηλωσει  απο  τωρα  μεγαλα  ονοματα  αθλητων  και  θα  ειναι  ενας  πολυ  πετυχημενος  αγωνας  !
> Οσο  για  την  αφισσα  τα  εχουμε  ξανα  πει !  
> Μπαινουν  αθλητες για  να  τιμηθουν  κατα  εκτιμηση  της  ομοσπονδιας  που  ηταν  νικητες  απο  τους  τελευταιους  αγωνες  ! 
> Καλη  επιτυχια  σε  ολους  τους  αθλητες  που  θα  λαβουν  μερος !


  καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!!δασκαλε να σε ρωτησω κατι???τις φωτο ποιος τις διλεγει???μην βαλετε αυτη καλε σαν τον κυκλωπα ειμαι  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: !!!εχω πολυ ωραιες απο το παγκοσμιο.......

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλη επιτυχία, θα είμαστε στο Νοβοτελ ως συνήθως  :03. Thumb up:  

Αναμείνατε για εκπλήξεις.

ΜΒ

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους οσους αγωνιστουν :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ακη χαθηκαμε,αλλαξανε τα ωραρια μας στο γυμναστηριο. :02. Welcome: 
Θα παιξεις τελικα τον Νοέμβριο; :01. Wink:

----------


## P.Pournaras

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΖΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ε οκ,οπου και να κοιταξεις φαινεται..αλλου πιο εντονα αλλου πιο λιγο.Κανονικα δε θα πρεπε να του κοψουν πολλους βαθμους γι αυτο?


προσωπικα δεν εχω ιδεα...αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι μονο οταν παταει most muscular  φαινεται,γιατι αμα δεις  στις αλλες photos σε ποζες οπως διπλη δικεφαλων,πλαινη ποζα,relax κτλ δεν το παρατηρεις αυτο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Mετακινηθηκαν καποια μηνυματα τα οποία ηταν  αγενη ,κακοπροαιρετα ή υπερβολικα επίμονα.
Επίσης όταν ενα μελος ανωνυμα μιλαει προς ενα επωνυμο μελος θα πρεπει να προσεχει περισσότερο τους τονους του.
Δόθηκαν συστασεις και καποιοι συνεχίζουν.
Και επειδη καποιος ανεφερε ότι ετσι μιλαει και σε όποιον αρεσει,*ΕΔΩ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ BODYBUILDING.GR KAI ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ.
*Προχωραμε στην παρουσιαση του αγωνα και δεν θα ανεχτουμε αλλο τετοιου είδους  ποστ.

----------


## tomaxok

μια χαρα επιπεδο ειχε ο αγωνας.περιμανουμε φοτο

----------


## barbell

Εγω παιδια τον καταευχαριστηθηκα τον αγωνα αν και κουραστηκα αρκετα,απο θεμα διοργανωσης απο τους καλυτερους που εχω παραστει.Τα αποτελεσματα ηταν γενικως δικαια αν και πιστευω(οπως και πολλοι απο το κοινο)πως ο Αλιμπερτης επρεπε να βγει 2ος.Γενικα ηταν μια πολυ ευχαριστη μερα πιστευω για οποιον αγαπαει το bbing

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

Συγχαρητηρια και απο εμενα στους ανθρωπους της WABBA HELLAS για μια ακομη τελεια διοργανωση,και πολλα συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τους αθλητες που σε τετοιες εποχες που ζουμε ειδαμε τοσες συμμετοχες,και πολλα ακομα συγχαρητηρια να δωσω στην αθλητρια μου την χρυσα την κανακη που με εβγαλε με την νικη της και εμενα ασπροπροσωπο αν και πρωτη της συμμετοχη σε εναν τετοιο αγωνα σταθηκε στην σκηνη σαν πεπειραμενη αθλητρια,ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους και ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια και διακρισεις σε ολους τους αθλητες.Τωρα για κατι ακριβα εισητηρια που ακουσα και τετοια ημαρτον ρε παιδια,δυο φορες τον χρονο ειναι οι αγωνες δηλαδη συνολο 50ε τον χρονο ειναι για τον θεο,καντετο δια 12 και θα δειτε ποσο ειναι την ημερα,ουτε να το κανουμε θεμα δεν αξιζει πιστευω,μια συνδρομη το μηνα σε γυμναστηριο ειναι,στην τελικη τον αυγουστο που ριλαξαρετε απο το gym κρατηστε τα λεφτα για τα εισητηρια,τοσο απλο ειναι...

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Στη κατηγορια αυτη συμμετειχαν 11 διεκδικητες με πολυ μεγαλες διαφορες μεταξυ τους οπως υψος ,βαρος ,σωματοτυπος,αθλητικη κατευθυνση κλπ.Η συμμετρια και η γραμμωση, ειναι το ονομα του παιχνιδιου ,στο συγκεκριμενο χωρο.Αυτο ακουγεται πολυ ευκολο,αλλα στη πραγματικοτητα δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο.Μερικοι αθλητες μοιαζουν σαν να θελουν να γινουν μποντυμπιλντερς,και επειδη αυτο θελει αρκετα χρονια,μεχρι τοτε συμμετασχουν στα fitness ,και για την εμπειρια των αγωνων,για να αισθανονται μαχημοι και για βρισκονται σε εγρηγορση,στο μακρυ δρομο που τους περιμενει.Για παραδειγμα μερικοι ηταν αγραμμωτοι η ειχαν αδιαμορφωτο σχημα ,πραγμα παραξενο για fitness.Αυτο δεν ειναι κακο σαν τακτικη.Απλα το σχολιαζω.

Οταν παραταχθηκαν οι αθλητες ,ξεχωρησε αμεσως,στο κεντρο,ο Χριστοφορος Βουλγαρελης με το νουμερο 30 και την αστραφτερη του γραμμωση,και φυσικα ο Νικος Ηλιας με το νουμερο 15 ο οποιος ειναι ψηλος και με μεγαλες μεγαλες γραμμωμενες μυικες μαζες,ειδικα στα καλα σημεια του.Στους τελικους ειδαμε ποζαρισματα πραγματικα εντυπωσιακα,που ενω δεν βαθμολογουνται ,οι αθλητες πρεπει να κοπιασαν πολυ για να τα ετοιμασουν.Δηλαδη ,στους προκριματικους ,οπου βγαινουν και τα αποτελεσματα,δεν εγιναν ατομικα ποζαρισματα πλην των γυναικειων κατηγοριων.Αρα οι κριτες δινουν βαση στον αθλητικο τομεα,και στα fitness,και δεν βαθμολογουν το show ,το οποιο ειναι για τη ψυχαγωγια των θεατων και για τους τελικους μονο.Και εμενα με βρισκει συμφωνο αυτη η κατευθυνση.

Ας παμε τωρα στην εξαδα μας.Εκτος με το νουμερο 29 κατεταγη ο *Βασιλης Καλαντζης*.Γραμμωμενος αθλητης με καλυτερο σημειο του τα ποδια.Χρειαζεται και αλλες μαζες διοτι ο σκελετος του δειχνει αδειος.Ειδικα ο μπροστινος και πλαγιος δελτοειδης εχει μεγαλη αναγκη μπαλαρισματος .Ισως δινει αυτη την εντυπωση φλαταρισματος επειδη οι δελτοειδεις του εχουν μεγαλο μηκος .Αυτο ομως σημαινει οτι αν δουλεψει καλα, θα αποκτησει γρηγορα μεγαλη μαζα.Διαθετει ομως την πισω μοιρα πραγμα που αποτελει σπανιο συνδιασμο.Οι κοιλιακοι του ειναι πολυ στεγνοι ,αλλα λογω ελλειψης μυικης μαζας, δεν μπορουσαν να παρουσιασουν βαθιες χαραξιες.




Τη πεμπτη θεση με το νουμερο 28 πηρε ενας πολυ καλος διεκδικητης,ο *Παναγιωτης Παπαζαχαριας*. Ειχε καλη μαζα παντου,με πολυ ωραιο καλουπι,αλλα υστερουσε σε γραμμωση και χρωμα.Να σημειωθει οτι σε σχεση με το υψος του,εχει ικανοποιητικη μαζα αλλα παρολα αυτα δεν πρεπει να επαναπαυεται, διοτι σε σχεση με τις αρθρωσεις του,δεν δειχνει γεμισμενος.Δειχνει οτι εχει μεν μυς,αλλα ειναι μονοκομματοι,και ειδικα στα ρηλαξ.Αν δειτε ομως το βιντεο,παρατηρειστε ,οτι αλλαζει προς το καλυτερο στις ποζες.Εχει εξαιρετικες γαμπες.




Ο *Τασος Χαμπιρας* πηρε τη τεταρτη θεση με το νουμερο 13.Σκληρο σωμα με εντονο προσδιορισμο σε αρκετους μυς.Εχει αναγκη απο μαζες σε σχεση με τον σκελετο του ο οποιος ομως ειναι μεγαλος.Εντυπωσιαζει στους κοιλιακους και στους τετρακεφαλους.Υστερει στους μηριαιους δικεφαλους(κυριως χαμηλα) και στις γαμπες.Η πλατη του, ενω εχει φαρδος,δεν παροσιαζουν βαθος οι μυς της, διοτι χρειαζεται και αλλες μαζες για τον δικο του σωματοτυπο.Μεγαλη προσοχη στο χρωμα.Ηταν κατασπρο και με τους προβολεις απο πανω,σιγουρα εχασε πολλα, απο την πραγματικη του εικονα.




Τριτος και με το νουμερο 43 ο *Παρασκευας Νικολαου*.Κοιλιακοι πρωτης κλασεως.Εδω φαινεται ξεκαθαρα τι εννοω οταν γραφω για βαθος μυωνων.Κοιλιακοι χωρις λιπος ειχαν αρκετοι αθλητες στους αγωνες.Αν κοιταξετε ολες τις κατηγοριες, θα βρειτε αρκετους.Ομως ο Παρασκευας ειχε και μεγαλους μυς στους κοιλιακους του, εκτος φυσικα απο το οτι δεν ειχε λιπος.Ειναι πολυ συμμετρικος και δειχνουν γεματοι οι μυς του,ισως και επειδη ,οι περισσοτερες  αρθρωσεις του ,δεν ειναι μεγαλες.Μου αρεσε πολυ η ολοκληρωμενη του,δουλεια στο τομεα και του ογκου και της γραμμωσης και της συμμετριας.Και με εμφαση σε προχωρημενους κοιλιακους ,αποτελει σωστο παραδειγμα fitness.




Ο *Χριστοφορος Βουλγαρελης* με το νουμερο 30 βγηκε δευτερος.Κανει και τους γραμμωμενους να δειχνουν συμβατικοι.Πραγματικα ειναι φετες.Στο ρηλαξ του ,οι γραμμες των θωρακικων του,ειναι οπως η μοστ μασκιουλαρ ,σε αλλους αθλητες.Η συμμετρια του ειναι εξαιρετικη,και αν δειτε το χαμογελο του -σε αρκετες φωτογραφιες-ευκολο ειναι να υποθεσετε,οτι για να χαμογελαει ετσι ,προφανως απο κατω γινοταν χαμος.Με τετοια εξαντληση βεβαια δυσκολευοταν να παταει συνεχως τους μυς του,και ετσι θα ελεγα οτι η γραμμωση του ειχε μικρο-διακυμανσεις.Σιγουρα ενα κιλο σωματικου βαρους με την ιδια γραμμωση,θα του ηταν χρησιμο.Βεβαια αυτο λεγεται ευκολα,αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να γινει,διοτι,ενα κιλο τετοιας αιχμηρης μαζας,σημαινει οτι σε ολες τις ασκησεις, η δυναμη του θα πρεπει να αυξηθει 10,ισως και 20 τοις εκατο.Μια προσοχη πρεπει να δωσει στο χειρισμο της ωμοπλατης του, σε μερικες ποζες.





Με το νουμερο 15 ο *Νικος Ηλιας* κατεκτησε τη πρωτη θεση.Ηταν ξεκαθαρα ο πιο πληθωρικος αθλητης στη κατηγορια αυτη.Αυτο φανηκε αμεσως.Σοβαρα προετοιμασμενος, διατηρωντας μυς μεγαλους,με φλεβικοτητα και ζωντανια παρολη τη διαιτα.Οι τετρακεφαλοι του ηταν σημα κατατεθεν.Γενικως τα ποδια του ειναι πολυ προχωρημενα,καθως επισης και οι τρικεφαλοι του.Το ανοιγμα πλατης απο πισω,καλυπτει τον δυσκολο σκελετο του,επαξια.Ομως για καλυτερη συμμετρια πρεπει να φροντισει τη μαζα της πλατης του,σε αλλες ποζες διοτι εκει γινεται αισθητη η ελλειψη της.Ο κορμος του ειναι μακρυς σε σχεση με τα ποδια του και ηλεκανη του καπως φαρδια.Αρα για να ολοκληρωθει και στη συμμετρια ,θα χρειασθει μαζες στο κορμο.Περα απο τα σχολια μου για τη συμμετρια,ο Νικος ειναι πολυ προχωρημενος και επεβληθη αμεσως .Πολυ προχωρημενος για fitness ,και μπραβο του, που κατορθωνει με τη γραμμωση του, να να μπαινει στη κατηγορια αυτη,παρολο που διαθετει τοσο μεγαλους μυς.

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεχίζω το φωτορεπορταζ της μεσαίας κατηγορίας ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Τελική καταταξη Μεσαίας Κατηγορίας ΒΒ

1) Θανασης Υφαντόπουλος (νο35)
2) Θοδωρης Καραγιαννης (Νο20)
3) Μαρκου Βαγγελης (νο73)
4) Λεμπέσης Νίκος (17)
5) Γιασσερ Μουσταφα (νο33)
6) Φλαμπουρης Θανασης (νο22)

----------


## Polyneikos

Εδω είχαμε 5 συμμετοχές
Τον γνωστο Βασίλη Κατσενη (νο54) ,ο οποίος πρωταγωνιστεί για πολλά χρόνια στην ψηλή κατηγορία,εχωντας κερδίσει αρκετες φορές.
Τον Κυρλή Γιάννη (νο19 ),από την Κω,στην 2η του συμμετοχή σε αγωνες΄,όπου περυσι είχε κερδισει την 2η θεση
Τον Θεοχάρη Γιαννη(νο 37),προερχόμενος απο το πρόσφατο Twinlab grand prix,εχωντας κερδίσει την 1η θεση.
Τον Καρκαδουρο Βασίλη (νο11 ) ,-μου διαφευγουν οι συμμετοχές του- και τελος τον Μοχαμαντ Αλ Μασσίρι (νο 44),ο οποιος είχε συμμετασχει και στους προσφατους φθινοπρωινους αγωνες της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ και της NABBA.

----------


## biohazard

> Εγω παιδια τον καταευχαριστηθηκα τον αγωνα αν και κουραστηκα αρκετα,απο θεμα διοργανωσης απο τους καλυτερους που εχω παραστει.Τα αποτελεσματα ηταν γενικως δικαια αν και πιστευω(οπως και πολλοι απο το κοινο)πως ο Αλιμπερτης επρεπε να βγει 2ος.Γενικα ηταν μια πολυ ευχαριστη μερα πιστευω για οποιον αγαπαει το bbing


Φιλε barbell αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη σου γνωμη δεν πιστευω πως εκπροσωπεις το κοινο.Εγω πχ εχω αντιθετη αποψη και ακουγα το κοινο να λεει πως οχι μονο τιμια βγηκε πρωτος αλλα του αντιστοιχουσε και καλυτερη θεση στο overall.Ολα αυτα ειναι κακοπροαιρετες κριτικες και δν θα επρεπε να γινονται για εναν τοσο καλα φορμαρισμενο αθλητη..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αυτην την αναλυτικη παρουσιαση του Γιαννη Διακογιαννη ,για εναν εναν ξεχωριστα τους αθλητες, ειχα να την δω απο το Μρ Ελλας WABBA 1983. Toτε το περιοδικο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ που τους διοργανωνε, ειχε βγαλει πολυσελιδο τευχος,ειδικη εκδοση,μονο για τον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα. Απο τοτε δεν ειχα ξαναδει τετοια παρουσιαση αγωνα κ ουτε περιμενα να ξαναδω.   Να ομως ,που ποτε μην λες ποτε. Μπορει οχι σε περιοδικο ,αλλα διαδικτυακα ξαναβλεπω μια παρουσιαση αγωνων απο τον Γιαννη πολυ ανωτερη κ με πολυ μεγαλητερες γνωσεις απο τον συμπαθεστατο κατα τα αλλα αρθρογραφο του τοτε.
Γνωμη μου ειναι ,οτι οι ποιο κερδισμενοι με μια τετοια παρουσιαση,δεν ειμαστε ολοι εμεις που διαβαζουμε,κ ειδικα αυτοι που δεν ειδαν τον αγωνα κ τους βαζει μεσα  ,  αλλα οι ιδιοι οι αθλητες.   Γιατι κακα τα ψεματα ρε παιδια,μετα απο τοσες θυσιες ,θελουν καποιος να ασχοληθει μαζι τους,κατι να μεινει γραμμενο γι αυτους,να διαβαζουν την ατομικη τους κριτικη ,οτι ειναι καλοι αλλα σε καποια σημεια θελουν βελτιωση , κ να λενε .να! Καποιοι με προσεξανε ,δεν εκανα τοσες θυσιες κ περασα στο ''ντουκου'',θα προσπαθησω για το καλητερο. Και δεν μιλαω φυσικα για τις πρωτες θεσεις ,αλλα  για ολα τα παιδια που προσπαθησανε τοσο. Ειναι τουλαχιστον μια ηθικη ικανοποιηση.   (Γνωμη μου ,παντα!)

----------


## Dreiko

^^^^σωστος σε ολα!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Υ.Γ.Εσυ εισαι στο αβαταρ ε???Ιδιος εχεις μεινει.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρηστο συμφωνω μαζί σου !!
Και εχει σημασία να λεγεται κατι τετοιο από εναν αθλητη,που εχει περασει αυτη την διαδικασία αγωνων.
Επίσης τα σχόλια του Γιαννη μπορουν να αποτελεσουν αφορμη για εναν καποιον να εντοπίσει τα λαθη του και να βελτιωσει καποιες αδυναμίες του,περα από τα καλα λόγια για τα ήδη καλα του σημεια. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
υ.γ. Εβλεπα τα αλμπουμ σου,αντε σιγα σιγα γινονται τα αποκαλυπτήρια!Ωραια εικονα στο αβαταρ σου :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εγω παιδια τον καταευχαριστηθηκα τον αγωνα αν και κουραστηκα αρκετα,απο θεμα διοργανωσης απο τους καλυτερους που εχω παραστει.Τα αποτελεσματα ηταν γενικως δικαια αν και πιστευω(οπως και πολλοι απο το κοινο)πως ο Αλιμπερτης επρεπε να βγει 2ος.Γενικα ηταν μια πολυ ευχαριστη μερα πιστευω για οποιον αγαπαει το bbing





> Φιλε barbell αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη σου γνωμη δεν πιστευω πως εκπροσωπεις το κοινο.Εγω πχ εχω αντιθετη αποψη και ακουγα το κοινο να λεει πως οχι μονο τιμια βγηκε πρωτος αλλα του αντιστοιχουσε και καλυτερη θεση στο overall.Ολα αυτα ειναι κακοπροαιρετες κριτικες και δν θα επρεπε να γινονται για εναν τοσο καλα φορμαρισμενο αθλητη..


Εγω παντως δεν το εκλαμβανω ως κακοπροαιρετη κριτικη,όπως το θετει ο φίλος barbell.
Ο καθενας εχει την αποψη του.Την γνωμη του κοινου μπορει να την εξελαβες σε σημειο όπου ήταν πολυ υποστηρικες του ΑΛιμπερτη,ή και το αντίστροφο να συμβαινει για τον αθλητη που βγηκε 2ος.(Κατσαρος)
Ειδικα για την χαμηλη κατηγορία πολλοι θελανε στην 1η θεση τον Κατσαρο,χωρίς να ειναι γνωστοί του.
Ο αθλητης είχε πιασει φοβερη φόρμα.Και δεν το λεω εγω,αλλα πολλοί (και πολύ) έμπειροι αθλητες.
Και φυσικα δεν ειναι και τυχαίο που ακολουθεί την αποστολη στο εξωτερικο,αν και 2ος στην καταταξη.
Και αυτο σίγουρα δεν μειωνει την αξία του Αλιμπερτη ή την φορμα που επιασε. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Υ.Γ.Εσυ εισαι στο αβαταρ ε???Ιδιος εχεις μεινει....



Περασε ,κ δεν ακουμπησε :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα επειδη ο γιάννης διακογιάννης 'εχει την εμπειρία απο αγώνες αλλα και την όρεξη και τον χρόνο που είναι βασική προυπόθεση , παρακολούθησε τον αγώνα κρατώντας σημειώσεις , ώστε να αποτυπώσει καλύτερα και αξιόπιστα την παρουσίαση των αγώνων .

έχουν γίνει και στο παρελθόν κάποιες προσπάθειες αλλα δεν είχαν διάρκεια και δεν ευδοκίμησαν , μια ενέργεια που θυμάμε ήταν μια εφημερίδα σαν περιοδικό που μοιραζόταν δωρεάν στα γυμναστήρια , με νέα απο αγώνες και αθλητές του αθλήματός μας που την έβγαζε ο ανάργυρος τσοπουρίδης .
επίσης κατάταξη αθλητών με διαφορετικά κρητήρια ανάλογα με θέσεις και συμμετοχές , δηλαδή μπορεί κάποιος να κέρδιζε πρωτια σε πανελλήνιο και άλλος με πολυπληθείς συμμετοχές και καλές θέσεις να είχε καλύτερη θέση σ αυτη την κατάταξη που δημοσιευόταν σ αυτη την εφημερίδα , περίπου θα έλεγα κάτι σαν το hol of fame .

τωρα στην εποχή μας με το νετ η ενημέρωση είναι καλύτερη και πιο γρήγορη αρκεί να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι να την προωθουν  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Περασε ,κ δεν ακουμπησε


τώρα που είδα την φωτο σε θυμήθηκα χρήστο απο περιοδικα της εποχής , ήσουν αρμονικός και ολοκληρωμένος αθλητής , απλα σου έλειπε ο εξτρίμ όγκος να κάνεις την διαφορα , πράγμα που πιστεύω δεν ήταν και στίς προτεραιότητές σου , έκανες αυτό που σου άρεσε και αγαπούσες μέσα στα όρια που εσύ επέλεξες , σε καταλαβαίνω γιατι και γω έτσι λειτουργούσα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ψηλη κατηγορία




*













Τελικη καταταξη
*
1.Κατσένης Βασίλης
2. Κυρλής Γιάννης
3. Θεοχάρης Γιάννης 
4. Καρκαδούρος Βασίλης
5. Μοχάμαντ Αλ Μασσίρι

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Γενικος Τίτλος ειχε την συμμετοχή των αθλητων των bb Κατηγοριων,με την προσθηκη του πρωταθλητη Τασου Κολιγκιώνη.
Ο Τασος Κολογκιωνης ανοιξε τον διαγωνισμό κάνωντας το ατομικό του,ενθουσιαζωντας τον κόσμο στην αίθουσα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Comparisons Γενικού 


























*

----------


## korasanis

O αγωνας ηταν παρα πολυ καλος με πολλες συμετοχες και πολλους θεατες.Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια που προσπαθησαν τοσο σκληρα για να δοσουν τον καλητερο τους εαυτο!!!Και ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ας σταματησουμε αυτο το θεμα με τα αποτελεσματα και ας αποδεχτουμε με χαρα την θεση τις κριτικης επιτροπης.Ειναι ο τροπος κρισης του αθληματος τετοιος που θα υπαρχουν παντα αυτα!!Ας δουμε λιγο στο εξωτερικο πως αποδεχονται τις κρισεις οι αθλητες...ειδικα οι επαγγελματιες ,και να ξερεται οτι οποιοσδηποτε και αν αδικηθει ο μονος τροπος να κερδισει κατι ειναι να ξανα κατεβει την επομενη χρονια και να αποδηξει στους κριτες ποσο λαθος εκαναν!!!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> O αγωνας ηταν παρα πολυ καλος με πολλες συμετοχες και πολλους θεατες.Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια που προσπαθησαν τοσο σκληρα για να δοσουν τον καλητερο τους εαυτο!!!Και ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ας σταματησουμε αυτο το θεμα με τα αποτελεσματα και ας αποδεχτουμε με χαρα την θεση τις κριτικης επιτροπης.Ειναι ο τροπος κρισης του αθληματος τετοιος που θα υπαρχουν παντα αυτα!!Ας δουμε λιγο στο εξωτερικο πως αποδεχονται τις κρισεις οι αθλητες...ειδικα οι επαγγελματιες ,και να ξερεται οτι οποιοσδηποτε και αν αδικηθει ο μονος τροπος να κερδισει κατι ειναι να ξανα κατεβει την επομενη χρονια και να αποδηξει στους κριτες ποσο λαθος εκαναν!!!!!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Τον Θεοχάρη Γιαννη(νο 37),προερχόμενος απο το πρόσφατο Twinlab grand prix,εχωντας κερδίσει την 1η θεση.


Να προσθέσω ένα σχόλιο για τον Γιάννη Θεοχάρη, αγωνιζόταν πριν 3 χρόνια περίπου στις κατηγορίες fitness της ΝΑΒΒΑ του Σερέτη, όπου και είχε διακριθεί με πρώτη θέση αν θυμάμαι καλά. Από τότε κατάφερε να ανεβάσει το αγωνιστικό του βάρος 13 ολόκληρα κιλά και στάθηκε φέτος πολύ καλά στη ψηλή Bodybuilding. Του εύχομαι να συνεχίσει να πετυχαίνει το ίδιο εντυπωσιακές αλλαγές στο σώμα του, έχει όλες τις δυνατότητες.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> O αγωνας ηταν παρα πολυ καλος με πολλες συμετοχες και πολλους θεατες.Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια που προσπαθησαν τοσο σκληρα για να δοσουν τον καλητερο τους εαυτο!!!Και ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ας σταματησουμε αυτο το θεμα με τα αποτελεσματα και ας αποδεχτουμε με χαρα την θεση τις κριτικης επιτροπης.Ειναι ο τροπος κρισης του αθληματος τετοιος που θα υπαρχουν παντα αυτα!!Ας δουμε λιγο στο εξωτερικο πως αποδεχονται τις κρισεις οι αθλητες...ειδικα οι επαγγελματιες ,και να ξερεται οτι οποιοσδηποτε και αν αδικηθει ο μονος τροπος να κερδισει κατι ειναι να ξανα κατεβει την επομενη χρονια και να αποδηξει στους κριτες ποσο λαθος εκαναν!!!!!


Kαταρχην μπραβο σε εσενα Σταυρο που ησουν αψογος στις υποχρεωσεις σου σαν υπευθυνος αποδυτηριων!Συμφωνω απολυτα με οσα λες ΟΜΩΣ τι γινετε στην περιπτωση που Η ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΕ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΟ,ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ :05. Weights: ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΨΗΦΟΥ,ΑΛΛΙΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## aprosektos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZUte...layer_embedded
 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## korasanis

> Kαταρχην μπραβο σε εσενα Σταυρο που ησουν αψογος στις υποχρεωσεις σου σαν υπευθυνος αποδυτηριων!Συμφωνω απολυτα με οσα λες ΟΜΩΣ τι γινετε στην περιπτωση που Η ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΕ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΟ,ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΨΗΦΟΥ,ΑΛΛΙΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Φιλε μου αυτο που λες δεν το γνωριζω.Το σχολιο μου ηταν γενικο τωρα στην δικη σου περιπτωση δεν ξερω τι εγινε. :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: Εισαι ενας πολυ καλος αθλητης και ξερεις την αξια σου νομιζω!!Αυτα δεν πρεπει να σε πτοουν. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Σκληρη κατηγορια,οπως ηδη εχει επισημανει ο Παναγιωτης.
Ειδικα οι τρεις πρωτοι,ανετα θα μπορουσαν να συμμετασχουν στη κατηγορια μοντυμπιλντινγκ,αλλα γενικα το επιπεδο των περισσοτερων ειναι ενα βημα πριν απο τους σκληροπυρηνικους.

Ο Αθανασιος Τσικνης πηρε την εκτη θεση εχοντας το νουμερο 45.Εχει πυκνο σωμα ,με σκελετο που ενω δεν επεκτεινεται ιδιαιτερα ,δειχνει αρκετα στιβαρος.Ετσι ειναι και οι μυς του,αρκετα πυκνοι,χωρις ακομα να ειναι τεραστιοι.Η περιοχη της κοιλιας του ειναι επιπεδη (χωρις φουσκωμα).Εχει πολυ καλες γαμπες και γενικως ηταν συμμετρικος,με καλοσχηματισμενους μυς.





Την πεμπτη θεση με τον αριθμο 9 πηρε ο Αλεξανδρος Συκουρης.Ειναι ψηλος αθλητης με φαρδιες κλειδες και χωρις χονδρα οστα και αρθρωσεις.Το εμβαδον των θωρακικων του, ειναι ασυνηθιστα μεγαλο.Εφτιαξε ενα σωστο σχημα που ταιριαζει στο σωματοτυπο του.Δεν εχει πολυ ογκο για το υψος του,αλλα ειναι καταγραμμωμενος και οι φλεβες του ειναι πεταγμενες, ακομα και χωρις να σφιγγεται.
Η πλατη του ειναι πληρως -παντου αναπτυγμενη, και με τους μπαλαρισμενους ωμους του,γεμισε περισσοτερο εκει που χρειαζοταν ,αφου αν επαναπαυοταν στα φαρδια οστα του και μονο,(συνιθισμενο λαθος που κανουν αθλητες με φαρδια κατασκευη), τοτε θα εδειχνε αδειος.




Τεταρτος με τον αριθμο 32 ο Δημητρης Τριανταφυλλοπουλος.Πολυ γραμμωμενος με τραχια οψη στο δερμα του.Το βραδυ εκανε ενα εντυπωσιακο show και παρουσιαζε τσιτωμενο δερμα ,καθως εκτελουσε τα χορευτικα ,και ακομα και σε κινησεις που ειναι δυσκολο να φανερωθουν γραμμωσεις,σφιγμενος η οχι, το σωμα του χαρακωνε .Υστερουσε σε ογκο και στις ανοικτες ποζες.
Ισως να τον βοηθησει μια αναθεωρηση του στυλ, με το οποιο κανει μερικες απο τις ποζες.Στις κλειστες ποζες ειναι καλυτερος.




Τριτος βγηκε ο Μακης Μαραγκος με το νουμερο 24.Πολυ καλος αθλητης.εχει μερικα στοιχεια πολυ σπανια.Αν δειτε τη διπλη δικεφαλων απο πισω, οταν τη μαζευει, ειναι ιδιος ο Φιλ Γουιλιαμς.Αν το τσεκαρετε, μην μπερδευτειται με τον Τσακ ουτε με τον Τζεφ Γουιλιαμς.
Υποθετω ομως, οτι εκεινος εχει για προτυπο τον Φλεξ.Ειναι κριμα, ενας τοσο καλος αθλητης, να μην παταει σωστα τις ποζες του ,και για αρκετη ωρα.Ειναι πιθανο, και οι φωτογραφιες να μην επιασαν τις πολυ καλες φασεις ,αφου τις κραταγε τελειες για μια στιγμη μονο,αν και συνηθως δεν τις ολοκληρωνε ποτε.Οσο περναγε η ωρα ομως,τις βελτιωνε  .
Οι κοιλιακοι του ειναι γραμμωμενοι και τεραστιοι, αλλα δεν τους καμπτει αρκετα,ουτε φυσαει τον αερα εξω,και ετσι δεν φαινονται ποσο καλοι ειναι.Μια-δυο φορες που το εκανε μας τρελλανε.
Τον βλεπω ,που προσπαθει να κανει καποιες ιδιαιτεροτητες , σε μερικες ποζες ,οπως στο ανοιγμα πλατης απο πισω,αλλα ακομα δεν εχει βρει το δρομο του.Εχει αρκετο ογκο,ειναι συμμετρικος ,οι μυς του ειναι ολοι πολυ προχωρημενοι ,πυκνοι,με φοβερη μοστ μασκιουλαρ,αλλα με το ωραιο του χαμογελο δειχνει και πολυ συμπαθης.



Δευτερος με το νουμερο 34 ο Ιωαννης Γιαννακοπουλος.Εκανε μεγαλη αισθηση στους προκριματικους.Εμοιαζε οτι θα παρει τη πρωτια.Εναι γραμμωμενος αλλα και με μεγαλες μαζες.Ο σκελετος του ειναι μικρος ,ειδικα στο κορμο,αλλα οι μυς του πολυ μεγαλοι.Στη μεγαλη μαχη που εδωσε με τον πρωτο, υπερτερουσε σαφως στη πλατη, ειδικα, απο πισω και παρα πολυ στους ωμους.Γεματος φλεβες παντου,με εξαιρετικη αιματωση, χωρις ασθενη σημεια και μαχητικοτατος.




Πρωτος λοιπον με το νουμερο 23 ο Πολυδωρος Μπερδεπες.Τα ποδια του κατεπληξαν και απο το ρηλαξ ακομα.Διασχιζονται απο βαθυτατους πανεμορφους μυς σαν λωριδες.Διεθετε και ογκοδεστατους μηριαιους δικεφαλους.Οι γαμπες του ειναι απιστευτα ογκωδεις,κυριως εσωτερικα.
Παρα πολυ γραμμωμενος,με κοιλιακη χωρα επιπεδη φλαταρισμενη καλα,και πολυ χαραγμενους τους πλαγιους στις πλαινες ποζες.Εχει χαρισματικο καλουπι ,αλλα πρεπει λιγο να προσεξει τα ρηλαξ του.Εχει πολυ μεγαλα χερια και ποδια και του υπολοιπονται μερικα πολυ ευκολα βηματα για καλυτερη συμμετρια .Με τα σπανια γεννετικα του προσοντα, θα ειναι ζητημα ρουτινας το να τα καταφερει.
Ευτυχως, στους τελικους ,εβαλε ενα καλο χρωμα και ετσι πετυχε μια πραγματικη μεταμορφωση,δεδομενου οτι στους προκριματικους ηταν κατασπρος, πραγμα πολυ λανθασμενο,ειδικα για τετοιας κλασεως αθλητη.Εχει λοιπον πολυ ογκο με ολοσωστα διαμορφωμενους μυς,και ειναι πολυ γραμμωμενος.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ο νικητης της κατηγοριας fitness Νικος Ηλιας και ο νικητης της body fitness,Πολυδωρος Μπερδεπες,εδωσαν μια ωραια μαχη, για να επιλεγει ο αθλητης που θα μας εκπροσωπησει στο εξωτερικο .




Νικητης αναδειχθηκε ο Πολυδωρος Μπερδεπες,αφου ηταν και ογκωδεστερος και πληρεστερος του αντιπαλου του.
Και ο Νικος ομως, στα καλα του σημεια στεκοταν ανετα διπλα του,κυριως στους τετρακεφαλους.
Ο Πολυδωρος ηταν σαφως πληρεστερος και ετσι,χωρις καμμια εκπληξη,κατεταγη πρωτος over all  νικητης

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη σε ευχαριστούμε για ακόμη μια φορα για τις πολυ ωραίες περιγραφές σου. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαζω μερικες ακόμα από το Overall,ωστε να ολοκληρωθεί το παζλ από τον αγωνα...

----------


## NASSER

Άποψη μου, η κατηγορία body fitness είχε αρκετούς ταλαντούχους αθλητές, ειδικά η εξάδα. Το αρνητικό είναι πως τα νέα παιδιά δεν ξέρουν να προβάλλουν σωστά το σώμα τους. Είχαμε και περιπτώσεις πως δεν είχαν κάνει σωστή επιλογή βαψίματος και μαγιό.. ελπίζω στους επόμενους αγώνες όλοι οι αθλητές να έχουν τη βοήθεια έμπειρων ανθρώπων.

----------


## Muscleboss

Θα γίνω γραφικός και θα ξανα ευχαριστήσω τον κ. Διακογιάννη για τις κατατοπιστικότατες περιγραφές του που θυμίζουν παλιά περιοδικά και τον Polyneiko για το πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό.  :03. Clap: 

Θα προσθέσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου το 2ο μέρος του βίντεο-αφιερώματος στον αγώνα με τις κατηγορίες bodybuilding και γενικού τίτλου. να υπενθυμίσω ότι προτείνω να το παρακολουθήσετε σε πλήρη οθόνη και HD για μέγιστη λεπτομέρεια.

Το κερασάκι στη τούρτα του αγώνα ήταν η σύντομη εκφώνηση από τον γενικό νικητή Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη, μη τη χάσετε στο τέλος του βίντεο.

----------


## barbell

> Φιλε barbell αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη σου γνωμη δεν πιστευω πως εκπροσωπεις το κοινο.Εγω πχ εχω αντιθετη αποψη και ακουγα το κοινο να λεει πως οχι μονο τιμια βγηκε πρωτος αλλα του αντιστοιχουσε και καλυτερη θεση στο overall.Ολα αυτα ειναι κακοπροαιρετες κριτικες και δν θα επρεπε να γινονται για εναν τοσο καλα φορμαρισμενο αθλητη..


Προφανως εχεις προβλημα αναγνωσης καθως εξεφρασα καθαρα την αποψη μου και καποιων που ηταν διπλα μου,σε κανενα σημειο δεν μειωσα την αξια του αθλητη...

----------


## barbell

> Να προσθέσω ένα σχόλιο για τον Γιάννη Θεοχάρη, αγωνιζόταν πριν 3 χρόνια περίπου στις κατηγορίες fitness της ΝΑΒΒΑ του Σερέτη, όπου και είχε διακριθεί με πρώτη θέση αν θυμάμαι καλά. Από τότε κατάφερε να ανεβάσει το αγωνιστικό του βάρος 13 ολόκληρα κιλά και στάθηκε φέτος πολύ καλά στη ψηλή Bodybuilding. Του εύχομαι να συνεχίσει να πετυχαίνει το ίδιο εντυπωσιακές αλλαγές στο σώμα του, έχει όλες τις δυνατότητες. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Συμφωνω πως αυτο το παιδι εχει πολυ μελλον :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nicksigalas

θελω και απο την μερια μου να σας ευχαριστησω που για μια ακομα φορα στηρηξατε τον αγωνα  :03. Clap:  ευχομαι τα παιδια που θα εκπρωσοπισουν τα χρωματα τις ελλαδος στην γερμανια να μας φερουν πρωτιες :03. Bowdown:  καλα θα κανουν ορισμενοι κυριοι για καποιους σχολιασμους που υποθηκαν να σεβονται την κουραση και την ταλεπορια αυτων τον παιδιων και να μην τους ευτελιζουν κατα αυτον τον τροπο ευχαριστω

----------


## Muscleboss

Ατομικό ποζάρισμα του γενικού νικητή Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο σε ευχαριστουμε για το βίντεο!
Φοβερος ο Κολιγκιώνης,αν μην τι αλλο δείχνει να το απολαμβάνει το ατομικο του  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Στη κατηγορια αυτη ειχαμε μια μονο συμμετοχη,αυτην της Ελλης Ιωσιφιδου.Αυτη η μια ομως ,ηταν καταπληκτικη ,και αρκετοι ανθρωποι (κυριως αρρενες) εχασαν τον υπνο τους.



Προκειται για μια αθλητρια ,που συνδιασε ενα ικανποιητικοτατο μυικο συστημα ,σε μια κατηγορια που θα αρκουσε και ενα μικροτερο.Ολα αυτα ομως,ενω εχει ενα πολυ μεγαλο σκελετο,και πανυψηλο αναστημα.Ευκολο ειναι ,να διαπιστωσει ο καθε ενας ,παρατηρωντας τις πισω ποζες της,οτι ενω ειναι πανυψηλη και με απιστευτο ανοιγμα στις ωμοπλατες της,κατορθωνει να εχει αναγλυφους μυς ,που να τυλιγουν τα εν λογω οστα,γεγονος που δειχνει οτι δεν αρκεσθηκε στη μαγευτικη ομορφια της,και την σαγηνευτικη θυλυκοτητα της ,για να μας εντυπωσιασει.
Αντιθετως, εχει γυμναστει παρα πολυ ,για να καλυψει ,το παρα πολυ μεγαλο κομι της.Αυτοι οι σωματοτυποι δυσκολα γεμιζουν,και ομως η Ελλη το εφθασε σε πολυ καλα επιπεδα,και για το σωματοτυπο της και για το ειδος του fitness.Θελω να ξεκαθαρισω οτι ειναι καλη αθλητρια,και οχι απλως μια πανεμορφη γυναικα.
Το φλογερο της ταμπεραμεντο, αποκαλυφθηκε πληρως,στο πολυπλευρα καταπληκτικο της ποζαρισμα.Αγρια θυληκοτητα ,αλλα με επιπεδο.Επιδειξη αθλητικων επιτευγματων, αλλα και με τελεια χορευτικα.Στο ποζαρισμα της δεν μιμειται καμμια,ειναι ο εαυτος της  ,και μονον ο εαυτος της.





Εχει εξαιρετικη συμμετρια ,σωστο σχημα στους μυς,γυμνασμενη παντου,και εχει γραμμωσει χωρις να δειχνει ελλειψεις μαζας,και το πιο γραμμωμενο της σημειο ειναι οι κοιλιακοι της,πραγμα πολυ δυσκολο για ενα τοσο μεγαλο σωμα.Η φυση, της εδωσε απλοχερα πολλα προσοντα,και σε συνδιασμο με το οτι ειναι ο πρωτος της αγωνας ,προβλεπω λαμπρο μελλον.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νομίζω ότι ηταν η αποκάλυψη του αγωνα Γιαννη,απέκτησε γρήγορα πολλους θαυμαστες η Ιωσηφίδου και εισέπραξε θαυμασμο για το δυναμικό της ποζάρισμα  :03. Clap:

----------


## barbell

Εγω παντως ''χαζεψα'' με την εν λογω αθλητρια.. :03. Clap:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Η κατηγορια Shape ειχε δυο διαφορετικες κοπελες ,με πολυ διαφορετικα σωματα και με διαφορετικη παρουσιαση, ως διεκδικητριες.Ειχε καταλαβει πολυ καλα , καθε μια απο τις δυο αθλητριες, τι ακριβως πρεσβευει,και πολυ προσεκτικα η καθε μια ,σχεδιασε καταλληλα το ποζαρισμα της.Το μονο που ειχαν ιδιο ηταν το μικρο τους ονομα .Χρυσα και η μια ,Χρυσα και η αλλη.

Τη δευτερη θεση κατελαβε η *Χρυσα Φακε*,που ειχε το νουμερο 1.Ειναι μια σοβαρη και επιβλητικη αθλητρια.Ειχε μεγαλυτερους μυς απο την αλλη Χρυσα και ηταν γυμνασμενη παντου.Ολοι οι μυς της ειναι πολυ μεγαλοι.Ηταν ομως αγραμμωτοι,και αυτο ειναι η αιτια ,που δεν ειναι ευκολο να αντιληφθει καποιος οτι ηταν και  συμμετρικη.Γιαυτο ,το τονιζω ιδιαιτερα οτι η Χρυσα Φακε ειναι πραγματικα αναπτυγμενη παντου.Δεν αποκλειεται ,το πιο δουλεμενο σημειο της, να ειναι οι κοιλιακοι,αλλα η ελλειψη γραμμωσης το κρυβει και αυτο ,οπως και το ζητημα της συμμετριας, που( οπως προανεφερα) διαθετει. 



Τα οστα της ειναι πολυ δυνατα,το ιδιο και οι αρθρωσεις της ,κατα συνεπεια απαιτουν μεγαλο μυικο συστημα.Αρα συμφωνω με το δρομο που ακολουθει.Δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει κατι για να της διορθωσω, αφου εχει μυικες μαζες παντου και με σωστη ανατομια.Αν γραμμωσει πολυ, και οι μυς της,καλυπτουν τα δυνατα οστα της,τοτε νομιζω οτι θα ειναι δυσκολο να ηττηθει.Ειχε σωστη εκτιμιση ,για το ειδος της παρουσιασης που ταιριαζει στην εικονα της.Τα χορευτικα της ηταν τετοια, που αποτελουσαν αφορμη, και την διευκολυναν, να παρουσιαζει και να αναδεικνυει τους πολυ προχωρημενους μυς της.Εμφανιστηκε με στολη μονομαχου, και αφου ειναι γνησια χαρντκορ αθλητρια,φυσικο ηταν, που της ταιριαζε πολυ.





 Με το νουμερο 3 ,εμφανιστηκε η* Χρυσα Κανακ*η,η οποια  ηταν και χρυση τομη.Κατελαβε τη πρωτη θεση.Δημιουργησε ενα πληρως γυμνασμενο συνολο, με πολυ γραμμωση και ικανοποιητικο ογκο ,για την κατηγορια Shape.Το ποζαρισμα της ,ενω ηταν ενα ωραιοτατο,ζωντανο και χορευτικο,συγχρονως, ηταν ξεκαθαρα και δυναμικο και αθλητικο.Οτι πρεπει για μια κοπελα με μεγαλους και γραμμωμενους μυς.Μαλιστα μου θυμισε παρουσιασεις -επιδειξεις αεροβικης,που κατα καιρους εχουμε απολαυσει σε αθλητικες εκδηλωσεις.Την αποκαλω λοιπον, χρυση τομη ,γιατι ειχε τα παντα σε ικανοποιητικο βαθμο.Ογκο, γραμμωση ,συμμετρια ,παρουσιαση.



Το  ποζαρισμα της,ταιριαξε ομορφα,ετσι δυναμικο οπως ηταν,αφου ειναι προχωρημενη αθλητρια.Ηταν πολυ καλο και απο χορευτικης πλευρας,και διακριτικα ,εξεφραζε και μια θηλυκοτητα.Δηλαδη ,την εξεφρασε, με τον τροπο που αρμοζει στο στυλ της, και μαλιστα και οι εκφρασεις του προσωπου της, εκαναν και αυτες κατι αντιστοιχο.Ξεχειλιζε απο ενθουσιασμο στα χορευτικα της ,αλλα η θυληκοτητα ηταν τοσο διακριτικη ,που θα μπορουσε να εκληφθει και σαν παιδικοτητα.




Οι κοιλιακοι της ηταν πολυ γραμμωμενοι και κυριως οι πλαγιοι,οι οποιοι ηταν βαθια χαρακωμενοι.Οι ωμοι της ,χωρις να ειναι πολυ ογκωδεις,ειναι ιδιαιτερα πυκνοι,συμπεριλαμβανομενης και της πισω μοιρας.Θελει λιγο προσοχη,στη πλατη της, διοτι εχει μεγαλο υψος σπονδυλικης στηλης.Επισης χρειαζοταν μια νοτα σκουροτερο χρωμα

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Φιλε μου αυτο που λες δεν το γνωριζω.Το σχολιο μου ηταν γενικο τωρα στην δικη σου περιπτωση δεν ξερω τι εγινε.Εισαι ενας πολυ καλος αθλητης και ξερεις την αξια σου νομιζω!!Αυτα δεν πρεπει να σε πτοουν.


 To γνωριζω οτι μιλας γενικα και εγω μιλαω ομως για την κατηγορια μου στην οποια Ο κ.ΤΣΟΥΝΑΚΗΣ ΑΛΛΟΙΩΣΕ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ και δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα το γιατι?????????????????ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΒΙΒΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΝΤΡΟΠΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ
 :01. Sad:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

οκ ρε παιδια ολα αυτα που λετε, αλλα πως γινεται να γνωριζει ο αθλητης τι εκανε η κριτικη επιτροπη ή ο προεδρος? 
Εαν αλαξανε ή οχι το αποτελεσμα μπορει να εγινε, αλλα πως γινεται να το γνωριζει αυτο ο αθλητης?

----------


## stefanosbmx

> To γνωριζω οτι μιλας γενικα και εγω μιλαω ομως για την κατηγορια μου στην οποια Ο κ.ΤΣΟΥΝΑΚΗΣ ΑΛΛΟΙΩΣΕ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ και δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα το γιατι?????????????????ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΒΙΒΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΝΤΡΟΠΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ


 Φιλε καλησπερα τον ειδα ολον τον αγωνα σου.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ησουνα κατηγορια fitness και  ξερω οτι μετραει η γραμωση περισσοτερο.την δικια σου ομως δεν πρεπει να την πρωσεξανε.Ησουνα κομματια και ερεπε να βγεις πρωτος.απο εκει και περα.......ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΙΝΑΙ.......Συνεχισε ετσι

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Διαγωνιστηκαν τεσσερεις αθλητες.Δυο αρκετα γυμνασμενοι ,και αλλοι δυο πραγματικα θηρια.

Στη τεταρτη θεση κατεταγη ο Παντελης Πονηρης με το νουμερο 27.Το καλυτερο του σημειο ειναι εμφανεστατα η πλατη του.Ανοιγει απο πολυ χαμηλα,και σαν βενταλια επεκτεινεται πολυ ,σχηματιζοντας ενα εντυπωσιακο ανοιγμα.Ειδικα στς πισω ποζες,διαπιστωνεις το πλατος των μυωνων του,και πανω και φυσικα και χαμηλα ,που ειναι και το μεγαλο του προτερημα.Πασχει πολυ στη συμμετρια.Για παραδειγμα εχει καλους μηρους αλλα σε μερικα σημεια(των μηρων του),υπαρχουν σοβαρα κενα.Οι γαμπες ειναι καλες.Εχει κανει διαιτα,αλλα στις ποζες κοιλιακων με δυσκολια σχηματιζονται οι μυς του.Στη διπλη δικεφαλων,μπροστα και πισω εχει καλα χερια ,αλλα στα ρηλαξ του δειχνουν μικρα.Η πλατη του εχει φοβερο ανοιγμα,αλλα ουτε σε μια πισω ποζα του δεν βλεπουμε βαθος μυωνων.Ισως να εχει αλλα δυστυχως μονο την ανοιγει,και ποτε δεν τη μαζευει,ωστε να δουμε αν διαθετει και βαθος μυωνων.Απο μπροστα ,οταν εισπνεει,ο σκελετος του θωρακα του,φουσκωνει τοσο ,που οι μυς των θωρακικων του εξαφανιζονται διοτι ειναι μικροι και δεν επαρκουν.Αλλα ακομα και η πλατη του (που ειναι το καλυτερο του σημειο),με δυσκολια τον γεμιζει στις μπροστινες.Εχει τοσο σπανια προικισμενο σκελετο στο θωρακα που θα δυσκολευτει να γεμισει.Το ιδιο γινεται και στη μοστ μασκιουλαρ.Δηλαδη,εχει τοσο φαρδια τα οστα της ωμοπλατης,που η πισω μοιρα του ωμου του, εξαφανιζεται στη μοστ μασκιουλαρ,διοτι η μαζα του δεν επαρκει για να καλυψει τα μεγαλα οστα του.Χρειαζοταν καλυτερο χρωμα,και ειχε ελλειψη αιματωσης.Καλος αθλητης,αλλα με δυσκολες ιδιομορφιες.





Με το νουμερο 6 ο Παναγιωτης Γκουζος βγηκε τριτος .Εχει χονδρα οστα και αρθρωσεις,και πυκνους μυς.Η πυκνοτητα του ειναι το βασικο του χαρακτηριστικο.Υστερει σε γραμμωση αλλα δεν ηταν παρα πολυ εμφανες,γιατι διεθετε αξιοσημειωτη ζωντανια και αιματωση.Τα ποδια ομως ηταν θαμπα.Απο πλευρας συμμετριας χρειαζεται βελτιωση στη χαμηλη πλατη και στο χαμηλο μερος των μηρων μπροστα και πισω.Εχει πολυ καλους και οσκωδεις ωμους ,πυκνοτατους,και δενουν ωραια με την πανω μοιρα των τραπεζοειδων, στις πισω ποζες.Αυτο ομως δεν ισχυει για τη πισω μοιρα του ωμου του,οταν κανει τα πισω ανοιγματα,διοτι χανεται αυτος ο μυωνας παρολο που στις μαζεμενες και πυκνες κατασκευες(σαν του Παναγιωτη) αυτο συνηθως δεν συμβαινει.Με πυκνους,συμπαγεις,αναγλυφους και ζωντανους αιματωμενους μυς,εκανε καλη αισθηση και σου δινει την εντυπωση οτη αναπτυσσεται ευκολα σε μαζα και δυναμη.Πιστευω-αν συνεχισει επιμονα-οτι εχει πολλα περιθωρια αναπτυξης.





Και τωρα το δεκα το καλο-οπως λεμε.
Ο Ηλιας ο Κατσαρος πηρε τη δευτερη θεση,με τον αριθμο 10.Απιστευτος αθλητης.
Παρα πολυ πυκνος,με εκπληκτικο ογκο, μπαλαρισματα,γεμισμα σε ολους του τους μυς,πουθενα κενα, καμμια ασυμμετρια.Σκελετος οπου το καθε του οστο ειναι χονδρο σε σχεση με το μηκος του,αρα ιδανικο για να ξεχειλισει απο μαζα.Εχει μεγαλο πλεονασμα λεπτομερειων.Εχει εμφανισει τοσες πολλες ανατομικες λεπτομερειες,που και εγω που ειμαι ιδιαιτερα λεπτολογος,εντυπωσιαστηκα.




Ειναι τρισδιαστστος.Σε οτι ποζα κανει, εμφανιζει τα αναμενομενα για αυτη τη ποζα,και αλλα τοσα,που κατα ενα τροπο ειναι εξτρα-δεν τα περιμενες να εμφανισθουν-αφου ειναι λεπτομερειες, που χαρακτηριζουν αλλες ποζες.Ηταν και γραμμωμενος και φλεβωμενος,σε ολο τον αγωνα.Εχει και μια ασυμμετρια:Οι ωμοι του,ειδικα στις πλαινες,εχουν μαζα που θα αρκουσε και για αθλητη 120 κιλων.Δεν γνωριζω αν εχει προπονητη η αν γυμναζεται μονος,παντως τετοια αγαλματινη ποιοτητα, δυσκολα συναντας και εκτος Ελλαδος.Εχει παντρεψει ολες τις σχολες,παλιες και μοντερνες,χαρντ-κορ και καλιτεχνικες.Τεραστιες μπαλαρισμενες πανεμορφες μαζες παντου.Σπανιος αθλητης.


Στη πρωτη θεση,ανακυρηχθηκε νικητης, ο επισης πολυ χαρισματικος αθλητης ο Γιαννης Αλιμπερτης με το νουμερο 12.Εχει-νομιζω-λιγο μεγαλυτερο αναστημα απο τον Ηλια,και εχει καπως μεγαλο υψος κορμου πανω στην ανατομια του.Ετσι λοιπον, χωρις να εχω στοιχεια υπ'οψη μου,νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ βαρυ σωμα.Ειναι γεννημενος μποντυμπιλντερ.




Με στενο κρανιο,και θεοφαρδες κλειδες και ωμοπλατες (θεοφαρδεις ακομα και για τον υψηλο κορμο του),δειχνει απιστευτα φαρδυς,και καταλαμβανει πολυ χωρο επι της σκηνης.Εχει καταλαβει πληρως τη τελευταια μοδα που εχει καθιερωθει στο αθλημα μας,και διαθετει και τα γεννετικα χαρακτηριστικα για να την πραγματοποιησει.Μπορει να εκληφθει και σαν ασυμμετρια, αλλα ο Γιαννης λειτουργει σιγουρα βαση σχεδιου,και η εικονα που δημιουργησε,ειναι η πιο δημοφιλης αποψη,σημερα.Δηλαδη,δινουμε εμφαση σε οτιδηποτε μας φαρδαινει,και μπαλαρουμε πολυ χερια και ωμους.Αρα πλατη με εξτρα αναπτυξη στο ανοιγμα ,χαμηλα και ψηλα για πολυ εντονο V,τραπεζοειδεις με ογκο για να φαινεται μικρο το κρανιο,ωμους με τρομερη μαζα για να δωσει φαρδος πιο περα απο την πλατη του,η οποια οπως ηδη ειπαμε εχει σμιλευτει με εμφαση στο ανοιγμα.
Αλλα εκεινο που μου εκανε πολυ εντυπωση ειναι οτι ενω ολοι, οταν κανουν μοστ μασκιουλαρ στενευουν,ο Γιαννης ανοιγει κι αλλο.Πολυ σπανιο χαρακτηριστικο.Ειναι πολυ μαχητικος και ενθουσιαζει το κοινο.Η μαχη που δωθηκε ηταν εππικη.Τα χερια του ειναι παρα πολυ εντυπωσιακα ,ειδικα στις πλαινες,η πλατη του εχει τεραστιο φαρδος ,στο πισω ρηλαξ η πισω μοιρα του ωμου σχηματιζει λοφο,και η μεσαια βουνο πραγματα σπανια για το πισω ρηλαξ.Παρ'ολη τη κουραση του (εδωσε προσφατα κι αλλο αγωνα) οταν παταγε τις ποζες οι μυς του επερναν φωτια.
Εχει πολυ διαφορετικο σκελετο απο τον Ηλια, και τελειως διαφορετικη στρατηγικη, οσον αφορα την εικονα που θελει να διαμορφωσει.Το κοινο τον αποθεωσε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Φιλε καλησπερα τον ειδα ολον τον αγωνα σου.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ησουνα κατηγορια fitness και  ξερω οτι μετραει η γραμωση περισσοτερο.την δικια σου ομως δεν πρεπει να την πρωσεξανε.Ησουνα κομματια και ερεπε να βγεις πρωτος.απο εκει και περα.......ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΙΝΑΙ.......Συνεχισε ετσι


κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος , δεν μετράει μόνο η γράμμωση δεν μπορεί δηλαδή ενας που απλα γραμώνει κομμάτια να κερδίσει εναν με περισσότερη μάζα συμμετρία και γράμμωση , , ας είναι λιγότερο γραμμωμένος δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αγράμμωτος , αυτα τα λέω με την ιδιότητά μου ως κριτής.

τωρα στον συγκεκρημένο αγώνα δεν ήμουν κριτής αλλα μπορώ να πώ θα μπορούσε να είναι ο Άκης πρώτος , γιατι όπως πάντα ήταν σε τοπ φόρμα , αλλα όπως το είδα δεν θεωρώ ότι έγινε κάτι μεμπτό , δηλαδή αν έβγαζαν τον Άκη πρώτο μια χαρα θα καθόταν , ήταν δηλαδή μια δύσκολη κατηγορία με τούς αθλητες να έχει ο καθένας τα δυνατά του σημεία .
δηλαδή σ αυτη την περίπτωση ενας κριτής θα μπορούσε να δικαιολογήσει την απόφασή του να βάλει πρώτο τον Ηλία με επιχειρήματα , απλα και σε καλούς αθλητές και ισάξιους πρέπει να βγεί κατάταξη κάποιος θα είναι πρώτος κάποιος δεύτερος , δεν γίνετε να βγούν ισόβαθμοι 

επίσης είναι και τι στάνταρ έχει η κάθε κατηγορία ανάλογα με αυτα που θέτει η εκάστοτε ομοσπονδία , δηλαδή πχ σε κάποιες κατηγορίες γυναικών πχ στην ναββα η στην ιφββ μπορεί μια γραμωμένη να χάσει , απο μια με λιγότερη γράμωση με αρμονία και θηλυκότητα , γιατι δεν είναι το ζητούμενο η υπερβολή στην γράμωση στις γυναικείες φίτνες κατηγορίες , αντίθετα στις χαρτ κορ κατηγορίες η υπερβολική μυικότητα και γράμωση είναι το ζητούμενο

----------


## crow

> Στη κατηγορια αυτη ειχαμε μια μονο συμμετοχη,αυτην της Ελλης Ιωσιφιδου.Αυτη η μια ομως ,ηταν καταπληκτικη ,και αρκετοι ανθρωποι (κυριως αρρενες) εχασαν τον υπνο τους.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35732
> 
> Εχει εξαιρετικη συμμετρια ,σωστο σχημα στους μυς,γυμνασμενη παντου,και εχει γραμμωσει χωρις να δειχνει ελλειψεις μαζας,και το πιο γραμμωμενο της σημειο ειναι οι κοιλιακοι της,πραγμα πολυ δυσκολο για ενα τοσο μεγαλο σωμα.Η φυση, της εδωσε απλοχερα πολλα προσοντα,και σε συνδιασμο με το οτι ειναι ο πρωτος της αγωνας ,προβλεπω λαμπρο μελλον.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Πολυ καλη η Ελλη....μπραβο της!!!!!!
Αν λεπτυνει κ τη μεση της λιγο θα ναι ασυναγωνιστη στη κατηγορια

  Εμενα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ κ η Χρυσα Κανακη,την οποια θεωρω τελεια για Φιτνεσ!!!!!!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Διαγωνιστηκαν τεσσερεις αθλητες.Δυο αρκετα γυμνασμενοι ,και αλλοι δυο πραγματικα θηρια.
> 
> Στη τεταρτη θεση κατεταγη ο Παντελης Πονηρης με το νουμερο 27.Το καλυτερο του σημειο ειναι εμφανεστατα η πλατη του.Ανοιγει απο πολυ χαμηλα,και σαν βενταλια επεκτεινεται πολυ ,σχηματιζοντας ενα εντυπωσιακο ανοιγμα.Ειδικα στς πισω ποζες,διαπιστωνεις το πλατος των μυωνων του,και πανω και φυσικα και χαμηλα ,που ειναι και το μεγαλο του προτερημα.Πασχει πολυ στη συμμετρια.Για παραδειγμα εχει καλους μηρους αλλα σε μερικα σημεια(των μηρων του),υπαρχουν σοβαρα κενα.Οι γαμπες ειναι καλες.Εχει κανει διαιτα,αλλα στις ποζες κοιλιακων με δυσκολια σχηματιζονται οι μυς του.Στη διπλη δικεφαλων,μπροστα και πισω εχει καλα χερια ,αλλα στα ρηλαξ του δειχνουν μικρα.Η πλατη του εχει φοβερο ανοιγμα,αλλα ουτε σε μια πισω ποζα του δεν βλεπουμε βαθος μυωνων.Ισως να εχει αλλα δυστυχως μονο την ανοιγει,και ποτε δεν τη μαζευει,ωστε να δουμε αν διαθετει και βαθος μυωνων.Απο μπροστα ,οταν εισπνεει,ο σκελετος του θωρακα του,φουσκωνει τοσο ,που οι μυς των θωρακικων του εξαφανιζονται διοτι ειναι μικροι και δεν επαρκουν.Αλλα ακομα και η πλατη του (που ειναι το καλυτερο του σημειο),με δυσκολια τον γεμιζει στις μπροστινες.Εχει τοσο σπανια προικισμενο σκελετο στο θωρακα που θα δυσκολευτει να γεμισει.Το ιδιο γινεται και στη μοστ μασκιουλαρ.Δηλαδη,εχει τοσο φαρδια τα οστα της ωμοπλατης,που η πισω μοιρα του ωμου του, εξαφανιζεται στη μοστ μασκιουλαρ,διοτι η μαζα του δεν επαρκει για να καλυψει τα μεγαλα οστα του.Χρειαζοταν καλυτερο χρωμα,και ειχε ελλειψη αιματωσης.Καλος αθλητης,αλλα με δυσκολες ιδιομορφιες.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35897
> 
> 
> Με το νουμερο 6 ο Παναγιωτης Γκουζος βγηκε τριτος .Εχει χονδρα οστα και αρθρωσεις,και πυκνους μυς.Η πυκνοτητα του ειναι το βασικο του χαρακτηριστικο.Υστερει σε γραμμωση αλλα δεν ηταν παρα πολυ εμφανες,γιατι διεθετε αξιοσημειωτη ζωντανια και αιματωση.Τα ποδια ομως ηταν θαμπα.Απο πλευρας συμμετριας χρειαζεται βελτιωση στη χαμηλη πλατη και στο χαμηλο μερος των μηρων μπροστα και πισω.Εχει πολυ καλους και οσκωδεις ωμους ,πυκνοτατους,και δενουν ωραια με την πανω μοιρα των τραπεζοειδων, στις πισω ποζες.Αυτο ομως δεν ισχυει για τη πισω μοιρα του ωμου του,οταν κανει τα πισω ανοιγματα,διοτι χανεται αυτος ο μυωνας παρολο που στις μαζεμενες και πυκνες κατασκευες(σαν του Παναγιωτη) αυτο συνηθως δεν συμβαινει.Με πυκνους,συμπαγεις,αναγλυφους και ζωντανους αιματωμενους μυς,εκανε καλη αισθηση και σου δινει την εντυπωση οτη αναπτυσσεται ευκολα σε μαζα και δυναμη.Πιστευω-αν συνεχισει επιμονα-οτι εχει πολλα περιθωρια αναπτυξης.
> 
> ...



Γιαννη οι περιγραφές σου και οι αναλύσεις αναφορικα με τα χαρακτηριστικα των αθλητων ειναι απολαυστικες και πολύ ευστοχες! :03. Thumb up: 
Σε ευχαριστουμε για αλλη μια φορα που μας δίνεις το δικο σου,εμπειρο πρίσμα,αναφορικά με το πως είδες εσυ τις κατηγορίες του αγώνα.
Ισως πολλοι αναγνωστες να ειναι αρκετα μικροί για να εχουν προλαβει άρθρα σου σε περιοδικα του bodybuilding,δεκαετια του 80 & 90,αλλά τωρα εχουν την ευκαιρία να διαβασουν λεπτομέρεις από εναν ανθρωπο που ξερει το bodybuilding όσο λίγοι! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

Παντα στο τελος καθε αγωνα δεν μπορουν να ειναι ολοι ικανοποιημενοι με τα αποτελεσματα,αυτο ομως δεν πρεπει να πτοει τους αθλητες ουτε να τους απελπιζει,απλα συνεχιζουν για τον επομενο αγωνα και αυτοι που αξιζουν θα φανουν με τα χρονια,για μενα αθλητης θεωρειται αυτος που εχει διαρκεια στο χρονο,οι κομμητες οπως λεω εγω κανουν ενα περασμα και γεια σας

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

τα πολλα μπραβο μου και στον κυριο ΔΙΑΚΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ για τις περιφραφες των αθλητων,ελλειπε χρονια αυτο

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> οκ ρε παιδια ολα αυτα που λετε, αλλα πως γινεται να γνωριζει ο αθλητης τι εκανε η κριτικη επιτροπη ή ο προεδρος? 
> Εαν αλαξανε ή οχι το αποτελεσμα μπορει να εγινε, αλλα πως γινεται να το γνωριζει αυτο ο αθλητης?


Φιλαρακι το ξερω γιατι μου το ειπαν οι κριτες.Αν εισαι χρονια στο αθλημα μπορεις να τα μαθαινεις αυτα

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Φιλε καλησπερα τον ειδα ολον τον αγωνα σου.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ησουνα κατηγορια fitness και ξερω οτι μετραει η γραμωση περισσοτερο.την δικια σου ομως δεν πρεπει να την πρωσεξανε.Ησουνα κομματια και ερεπε να βγεις πρωτος.απο εκει και περα.......ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΙΝΑΙ.......Συνεχισε ετσι


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλαρακι :01. Wink:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος , δεν μετράει μόνο η γράμμωση δεν μπορεί δηλαδή ενας που απλα γραμώνει κομμάτια να κερδίσει εναν με περισσότερη μάζα συμμετρία και γράμμωση , , ας είναι λιγότερο γραμμωμένος δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αγράμμωτος , αυτα τα λέω με την ιδιότητά μου ως κριτής.
> 
> τωρα στον συγκεκρημένο αγώνα δεν ήμουν κριτής αλλα μπορώ να πώ θα μπορούσε να είναι ο Άκης πρώτος , γιατι όπως πάντα ήταν σε τοπ φόρμα , αλλα όπως το είδα δεν θεωρώ ότι έγινε κάτι μεμπτό , δηλαδή αν έβγαζαν τον Άκη πρώτο μια χαρα θα καθόταν , ήταν δηλαδή μια δύσκολη κατηγορία με τούς αθλητες να έχει ο καθένας τα δυνατά του σημεία .
> δηλαδή σ αυτη την περίπτωση ενας κριτής θα μπορούσε να δικαιολογήσει την απόφασή του να βάλει πρώτο τον Ηλία με επιχειρήματα , απλα και σε καλούς αθλητές και ισάξιους πρέπει να βγεί κατάταξη κάποιος θα είναι πρώτος κάποιος δεύτερος , δεν γίνετε να βγούν ισόβαθμοι 
> 
> επίσης είναι και τι στάνταρ έχει η κάθε κατηγορία ανάλογα με αυτα που θέτει η εκάστοτε ομοσπονδία , δηλαδή πχ σε κάποιες κατηγορίες γυναικών πχ στην ναββα η στην ιφββ μπορεί μια γραμωμένη να χάσει , απο μια με λιγότερη γράμωση με αρμονία και θηλυκότητα , γιατι δεν είναι το ζητούμενο η υπερβολή στην γράμωση στις γυναικείες φίτνες κατηγορίες , αντίθετα στις χαρτ κορ κατηγορίες η υπερβολική μυικότητα και γράμωση είναι το ζητούμενο


Ηλια μου ξερεις ποσο σε σεβομαι και παντα ακουω την γνωμη σου στους αγωνες.Δεν ειχα προβλημα να χασω.Με πειραξε ομως ο τροπος τον οποιο εχασα.Αλλο πραγμα να σε βγαζει η επιτροπη δευτερο,τριτο,τεταρτο κτλ και να πετας τα μεταλια να βριζεις και να ειρωνευεσαι πανω στην σκηνη (ΑΥΤΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΩ ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΗΛΙΚΙΑ) και αλλο πραγμα να σε βγαζει πρωτο και ο καθε ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ να κανει τα παντα για να μην βγεις νικητης.Αυτο ειναι το παραπονο μου.Με εκτιμηση Χ.Βουλγαρελης.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια μου ξερεις ποσο σε σεβομαι και παντα ακουω την γνωμη σου στους αγωνες.Δεν ειχα προβλημα να χασω.Με πειραξε ομως ο τροπος τον οποιο εχασα.Αλλο πραγμα να σε βγαζει η επιτροπη δευτερο,τριτο,τεταρτο κτλ και να πετας τα μεταλια να βριζεις και να ειρωνευεσαι πανω στην σκηνη (ΑΥΤΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΩ ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΗΛΙΚΙΑ) και αλλο πραγμα να σε βγαζει πρωτο και ο καθε ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ να κανει τα παντα για να μην βγεις νικητης.Αυτο ειναι το παραπονο μου.Με εκτιμηση Χ.Βουλγαρελης.


για τον συγκεκρημένο αγώνα δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη Άκη γιατι είδες μιλήσαμε και δεν είχα προλάβει να δώ τούς προκριματικούς εγω γενικά αναφέρομαι ότι καλύτερη βαθμολογία αποκομίζει όποιος έχει όλο το πακέτο δηλαδη συγκεντρώνει περισσότερα θετικά στοιχεία αξιολόγησης .

και θα ήμουν άδικος αν μιλούσα για μαγειρέματα χωρίς να γνωρίζω , απλα στο δικό μας άθλημα δεν λέω ότι δεν μπορεί να μεροληπτήσει ενας κριτής , αλλα θα έπρεπε να είναι λίγα τα κρούσματα έως καθόλου γιατι δεν παίζονται και τεράστια συμφέροντα , η οικονομικά οφέλη , για να αξίζει να μπεί κάποιος στην διαδικασία αυτη 

και πιστεύω και καμια φορα να αδικείτε ενας αθλητής δεν γίνετε εσκεμένα , αλλα λάθος εκτίμηση κάποιων κριτών , γιατι την βαθμολογία δεν την βγάζει ένας και καμια φορα και μια ψήφος μπορεί να κάνει την διαφορα , σε πολλες κατηγορίες μπορεί να έχει και ο δεύτερος πρώτες θέσεις και να κρίνετε η θέση στον πόντο 

επίσης είναι νόμος η ψηφοφορία να είναι μυστική και κανονικα ,βέβαια δεν το κάνουμε, αλλα δεν πρέπει ούτε να μιλάν οι κριτές μεταξύ τους , γιατι όλα αυτα μπορεί καποιος να τα εκλάβει σαν υπονοούμενα , αλλα συνήθως ανταλάσουμε και καμια κουβέντα με τον διπλανό μας όχι εκ τού πονηρού , αλλα μερικές φορές αντε να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Παντα αυτη η κατηγορια εχει πολλες συμμετοχες,και κανει δυσκολη τη ζωη των κριτων,αλλα στο συγκεκριμενο αγωνα ,ειχαμε μια προσθετη δυσκολια.Οι αθλητες ειχαν διαφορετικες ασυμμετριες ο καθε ενας,ενω σε σωματικη μαζα,ηταν ολοι κοντα ο ενας στον αλλον.Ακομα και στο τομεα της γραμμωσης,δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι ο ενας ηταν καλος και ο αλλος απροετοιμαστος,αλλα αντιθετως εβλεπες οτι,αλλου ηταν εντονα κομμενος ο ενας αθλητης,και αλλου ο αλλος.




Εκτος με το νουμερο 22 βγηκε ο Θανασης Φλαμπουρης.Εχει τεραστιο σκελετο ,αλλα καταφερε να αποκτησει και μυς επαρκεις ,ωστε να τον καλυπτουν.Οπωσδηποτε ομως πρεπει να γραμμωσει διοτι ηταν χαρακτηριστικα αγραμμωτος.
Εμοιαζε off season.Οι τετρακεφαλοι του ,και οι μηριαιοι του δικεφαλοι,ηταν τα καλυτερα του σημεια,αλλα συγκεκριμενα οι μηριαιοι του δικεφαλοι ,υστερουσαν σε μαζα στα χαμηλα τους σημεια, και μαλιστα αρκετα.Επισης η πλατη του ηταν πολυ μεγαλη και ολοκληρωμενη.Αξιολογος παντως αθλητης αφου εχει χειρισθει ενα τοσο μεγαλο σκελετο τοσο καλα.       





                Πεμπτος βγηκε με το νουμερο 33 ο Γιασσερ Μουσταφα.Καλα γραμμωμενος με σκληραδα και αγγεια.Μεγαλος σκελετος,ομως,και ετσι,χρειαζεται και αλλο ογκο.Τα ποδια του ,δειχνουν ισια και χωρις καμπυλες ,κυριως στις γαμπες και στο μηριαιο δικεφαλο,παρ'ολο που ειναι γυμνασμενα.Η πλατη του ειναι μεγαλη ψηλα αλλα υστερει χαμηλα.Οι ωμοι του ειναι καλοι απο πισω,αλλα φλαταρισμενοι στις μπροστινες.Οι θωρακικοι γραμμωμενοι αλλα, οταν τους σφιγγει στις ανοικτες ποζες του, μαζευουν-συρρικνωνονται.Χερια καλα.Οι μυς του ειναι πολυ ζωντανοι, και τους παταγε πολυ μαχητικα στις συγκρισεις.Στεκοταν ανετα διπλα σε οποιονδηποτε,διοτι ειχε μεγαλο και σκληρο σωμα.Λογω σκελετου ομως,χρειαζεται και αλλη μαζα.Επειδη,πιστευω οτι γυμναζεται δυναμικα,πιστευω οτι θα παρει γρηγορα ογκο,και μακαρι να ειναι και σωστα διαμορφωμενος.




               Τεταρτος με το νουμερο 17 ο Νικος Λεμπεσης.Εχει πολυ βαθια χαραγμενους τους μυς των τετρακεφαλων του,γενικως πολυ καλογυμνασμενα ποδια και γλουτιαιους,μπαλαρισμενους ωμους,καλα χερια,ειναι αρκετα γραμμωμενος ,διαθετει ολες τις βασικες γραμμωσεις, αλλα λειπουν οι λεπτες γραμμωσεις, η οπως λεμε, οι ινες.Τα ποδια του οσο χαμηλωνουν, γινονται καπως μυτερα, εκει κοντα στα γονατα.Οταν καμπτει καλα τους κοιλιακους του αναδεικνυει πολυ ωραιο σχημα,με το σπανιο χαρακτηριστικο ,να ειναι ολοι σε ευθειες γραμμες παρατεταγμενοι, και χωρις να εξεχουν οι πλαγιοι του.




               Τριτος ο Βαγγελης Μαρκου με τον αριθμο 73.Ο Βαγγελης κατεπληξε.Ειχε μεγαλους μυς παντου.Οχι με τελειες αναλογιες μεταξυ τους,αλλα παντως δεν εχει ασθενη σημεια.Ομως εδω ειδαμε ενα περιεργο φαινομενο.Το πρωι, ενω ηταν ολοφανερα στεγνος ,οι μυς του ηταν σαν να μη μπορουσε να τους σφιξει.Σαν να μην ειχε αιμα.Και επι πλεον ηταν σχεδον ασπρος.Και το βραδυ, εμφανιστηκε με ενα καταπληκτικο χρωμα, και σιδενιες ινες στη γραμμωση του.Ο Πολυνεικος -πολυ οριμα σκεπτομενος-σε καθε κατηγορια εχει χωριστα τις πρωινες φωτογραφιες απο τις βραδυνες.Μελετηστε τες.Θα εκπλαγειτε.Προσεξτε, γιατι στις πισω ποζες, τις πρωινες(οπου φυσικα δεν φαινεται το προσωπο του) ισως να μην τον εντοπισετε ευκολα,πραγμα που δεν ειναι αναμενομενο για ενα τοσο καλο αθλητη.Οι μηροι του ειναι τερατωδεις και ομορφοι.Ειναι παντου αρκετα αναπτυγμενος.Χρειαζεται περισσοτερη μαζα στη πλατη του ,και βαθυτερες αυλακωσεις στους κοιλιακους του.Δεν συμπεριλαμβανω τους πλαγιους γιατι αυτοι ηταν πολυ ωραιοι.





              Δευτερος με το νουμερο 20 ο Θοδωρης Καραγιαννης.Μεγαλος ογκος ,τραχυτατος, καταγραμμωμενος, ατσαλινος σε οψη, με ολους του τους μυς αναπτυγμενους.Στα ρηλαξ ηταν καλος,αλλα οταν σφιγγοταν,γινοταν αγνωριστος .Πολυ γραμμωμενος αλλα και ζωντανος με αιμα,αγγεια παρα πολλα,και καλυτερο σημειο του ,τους τετρακεφαλους.Δεν ειναι ευκολο να το περιγραψω, αλλα κατα καποιο τροπο,ολοι του οι μυς ενω διεθεταν τα παντα ,ολοι ειχαν καποια ελλειψη απο αισθητικης πλευρας.Δεν μιλαω για ασυμμετρια, διοτι απλουστατα ειχε τα παντα.Ομως, δεν ηταν καλουπωμενοι πολυ καλα,σου αφηνε μια αισθηση,σαν οτι δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει.Με καθαρα αθλητικα κρητηρια αυτο δεν σημαινει τιποτα,αλλα το αθλημα μας,εχει καθιερωθει να το βλεπουμε και με καλλιτεχνικο ματι, και γι'αυτο κανω τα συγκεκριμενα σχολια.




             Με το νουμερο 35 ο Θανασης Υφαντοπουλος κερδισε τη κατηγορια.Οσο περναγε η ωρα, κερδιζε συνεχως εδαφος.Απο την αρχη εδειξε φοβερο φαρδος ωμων, αλλα συγχρονως με μπαλαρισμα μεγαλο επανω τους.Τα ποδια του ειναι ποιημα.Ογκωδη γραμμωμενα,συμμετρικα,πανεμορφα.Γυρω-γυρω καταπληκτικα.Τα χαμηλα τους σημεια, κοντα στα γονατα,(δηλαδη τα δυσκολοτερα σημεια των ποδιων) ,ηταν τα καλυτερα του αγωνα.Γενικα,στα καλα του σημεια,εδειχναν πολυ καλα σχηματισμενοι οι μυς του,με εξαιρετικο περιγραμμα-προσδιορισμο.Οπου δεν ηταν πολυ αναπτυγμενος,ειχε δουλεψει τοσο σωστα και στη προπονηση και στο ποζαρισμα, ωστε να μη σου δωσει το δικαιωμα να του αφαιρεσεις ποντους.Εδειχνε οτι,οι μυς του ηταν γεματοι γλυκογονο,και οτι ολα τα υγρα τα ειχε βαλει μεσα στα κυτταρα,και εξω δεν υπηρχε τιποτα.Εκανε στα παντα λοιπον επιστημονικη δουλεια-μεχρι και στο χρωμα.Ετσι για να διορθωσω και κατι,θα αναφερω οτι χρειαζεται λιγο ακομα μαζα στη πλατη.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> για τον συγκεκρημένο αγώνα δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη Άκη γιατι είδες μιλήσαμε και δεν είχα προλάβει να δώ τούς προκριματικούς εγω γενικά αναφέρομαι ότι καλύτερη βαθμολογία αποκομίζει όποιος έχει όλο το πακέτο δηλαδη συγκεντρώνει περισσότερα θετικά στοιχεία αξιολόγησης .
> 
> και θα ήμουν άδικος αν μιλούσα για μαγειρέματα χωρίς να γνωρίζω , απλα στο δικό μας άθλημα δεν λέω ότι δεν μπορεί να μεροληπτήσει ενας κριτής , αλλα θα έπρεπε να είναι λίγα τα κρούσματα έως καθόλου γιατι δεν παίζονται και τεράστια συμφέροντα , η οικονομικά οφέλη , για να αξίζει να μπεί κάποιος στην διαδικασία αυτη 
> 
> και πιστεύω και καμια φορα να αδικείτε ενας αθλητής δεν γίνετε εσκεμένα , αλλα λάθος εκτίμηση κάποιων κριτών , γιατι την βαθμολογία δεν την βγάζει ένας και καμια φορα και μια ψήφος μπορεί να κάνει την διαφορα , σε πολλες κατηγορίες μπορεί να έχει και ο δεύτερος πρώτες θέσεις και να κρίνετε η θέση στον πόντο 
> 
> επίσης είναι νόμος η ψηφοφορία να είναι μυστική και κανονικα ,βέβαια δεν το κάνουμε, αλλα δεν πρέπει ούτε να μιλάν οι κριτές μεταξύ τους , γιατι όλα αυτα μπορεί καποιος να τα εκλάβει σαν υπονοούμενα , αλλα συνήθως ανταλάσουμε και καμια κουβέντα με τον διπλανό μας όχι εκ τού πονηρού , αλλα μερικές φορές αντε να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας


Συμφωνω απολυτα σε ολα οσα λες Ηλια μου ομως ειναι ΑΔΙΚΟ να χανεις με τετοιο τροπο!Στην τελικη υποβιβαζεις και την κριτικη επιτροπη με το να ΑΛΛΟΙΩΝΕΙΣ την ψηφο του καθε κριτη.Μιλαω γιατι ξερω πολυ καλα τι εγινε.Σιγουρα μπορει να γινει λαθος εκτιμηση απο καποιους κριτες και οπως ανεφερες η πρωτια να κρινετε στον ποντο γιατι και οι 2 να ειναι παρα πολυ καλοι.Ομως το αποτελεσμα ηταν ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΟ στην κατηγορια μου 4-3 υπερ μου.Τωρα γιατι αλλοιωθηκε με τετοιο τροπο ρωτηστε τον ''ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟ''.

----------


## Muscleboss

> τα πολλα μπραβο μου και στον κυριο ΔΙΑΚΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ για τις περιφραφες των αθλητων,*ελλειπε χρονια αυτο*


+1  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

 :03. Bowdown: 

MB

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Πεντε αθλητες εμφανιστηκαν σε αυτη τη κατηγορια,και χωρις να υπαρχει ιδιαιτερο αγχος ,οι κριτες κατεταξαν τους συμμετεχοντες ως εξης:

Στη πεμπτη θεση με το νουμερο 44 ο Μοχαμαντ Αλ Μασσιρι.Ο Μοχαμαντ εδωσε μια ωραια και αξιοπρεπη μαχη,χωρις μιζερια και ηττοπαθεια.Εχει δουλεψει και πραγματοποιησε και ολοκληρωμενη προετοιμασια και διατροφη.Θωρακικοι,ωμοι,χερια,κοιλιακοι,τα πιο καλα του σημεια.




Στη τεταρτη θεση με το νουμερο 11 ο Βασιλης Καρκαδουρος.Σωστα γυμνασμενος,με κλασικο σχημα στους μυς του.Ειναι πολυ ωριμος αθλητης.Ολα σωστα.Εχει σωστα ρηλαξ,ποζες,γραμμωση,αιματωση,μπαλαρισματα,σωστα σχηματα και συμμετρια.Καθε κιλο σωματικου βαρους που θα παιρνει,θα δειχνει πολυ επανω του ,ετσι σωστα που δουλευει.Αν καταφερει να παρει και αλλη μαζα,θα εναι φοβερος.




Ο Γιαννης Θεοχαρης ηλθε τριτος με το νουμερο 37.Εχει εντυπωσιακο τετρακεφαλο,με εμφαση διογκωμενο στο κεντρικο του σημειο,θωρακικοι και ωμοι με καλο μπαλαρισμα και πλατη με πολυ ανοιγμα,που υστερει σε πυκνοτητα στις κλειστες.Ολα αυτα με λεπτες αρθρωσεις.Εχει κατορθωσει (με ολα αυτα που επισημαινω) να εντυπωσιαζει παρ'ολο που δεν εχει τεραστιες μαζες.




Ο Γιαννης Κυρλης πηρε τη δευτερη θεση με τον αριθμο 19.Εχει κτισει ενα συμμετρικο σωμα,χωρις ατελειες και με ικανοποιητικα γεμισματα.Σωστα διαιτωμενος ,καταφερε να ειναι ζωντανος και με πεταγμενα αγγεια σε ολο τον αγωνα.Εχει πολυ καλο τον προσθιο βραχιονιο(ο μυωνας που βρισκεται κατω απο το δικεφαλο),και επισης ο δικεφαλος του,δεν εχει πολυ κορυφη.Αυτα εχουν σαν αποτελεσμα ,σε οποιες ποζες τεντωνεται ο δικεφαλος του, αλλα και σε  μερικες πλαινες,ο προσθιος βραχιονιος του,να καλυπτει τον δικεφαλο στα χαμηλα σημεια.Αυτο δεν ειναι κακο,διοτι συνεβη,μαλλον απο τη πολυ εξασκηση πλατης, και γι'αυτο η πλατη του, χωρις να ειναι πολυ φαρδια ,εχει ακετη πυκνοτητα και βαθος.Αυτο,δεν τον εμποδισε στο να παρουσιασει στη μπροστινη  διπλη δικεφαλων εναν τελειο προσδιορισμο,σε ολη την επιφανεια των χεριων του.Οι γαμπες του εχουν μακριους μυς,και γι'αυτο χρειαζονται λιγη μαζα ακομα.Δεν καταλαμβανει πολυ χωρο,με την εννοια οτι δεν εχει τεραστια ανοιγματα,ομως,οσο χωρο καταλαμβανει τον καταλαμβανει καλα,με την πυκνοτητα των μυωνων του,η οποια αλλωστε ειναι το βασικο του ατου.Κεφατος και δυναμικος ,χειροκροτηθηκε αρκετα ,και εδωσε ωραια μαχη.





Ο Βασιλης Κατσενης βγηκε πρωτος με το νουμερο 54, αφου πρωτα πλημμυρισε τη σκηνη με τις γιγαντιες μαζες του,και κυριως με την ανεπαναληπτη πλατη που παρουσιαζει στις πισω ποζες.Βεβαια και στα αλλα του σημεια ειναι θηριωδης, οπως για παραδειγμα στα ποδια του ,αλλα εκει που και που, βλεπουμε και αλλους κορυφαιους αθλητες.Ειδικα στη πλατη του ο Βασιλης εχει γραψει ιστορια.Πιστευω πολυ σε αυτον τον αθλητη.Η φυση,του δωρισε ενα τεραστιο σκελετο, και εκεινος με τον ιδρωτα του,καταφερε να τον γεμισει με τεραστιους χαλυβδινους γραμμωμενους μυς.Μονο η συμμετρια του εχει καποιες εκκρεμοτητες.Οταν ολοκληρωθει και αυτη,τοτε, πρεπει να γινουν και μερικες αλλαγες στην εκτελεση που κανει σε ορισμενες ποζες.Τα γεννετικα του χαρακτηριστικα ειναι φοβερα και μπορει να πετυχει οτιδηποτε βαλει ως στοχο.Μας εδωσε ωραιο θεαμα με το Ηρακλειο σωμα του και το βαρυ επιβλητικο του ποζαρισμα.

----------


## pirgianos

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στο Γιώργο, (ειχα να τον δω απο τον στρατο ) και οντως εχει ανεβει πολυ !! 
αν συνεχισει ετσι τον βλεπω για μεγαλα πραγματα....




> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35014
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35011
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35016
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35012
> 
> ...

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ο αγωνας ολoκληρωθηκε με την αναδειξη του γενικου νικητη.
Ελαβαν μερος, ο νικητης της καθε μιας απο τις κατηγοριες των Ανδρων του ΒΒ,ο νικητης των Μαστερ ,και ο Τασος Κολιγκιωνης.
Πεμπτος βγηκε ο Χρηστος Χειμωνας ,τεταρτος ο Γιαννης Αλιμπερτης,τριτος ο Βασιλης Κατσενης,δευτερος ο Θανασης Υφαντοπουλος,και πρωτος ο Τασος Κολιγκιωνης.
Εχω ηδη περιγραψει τους υπολοιπους διεκδικητες ,οποτε θα αναφερθω τωρα μονο στον Τασο ο οποιος ηταν αλλωστε και ο νικητης.






Ειναι προετοιμασμενος καθαρα για αγωνες διεθνεις.Ολα επανω του ειναι συμμετρικα,αλλα και αναγλυφα.Δεν ξεφευγει τιποτε .Βοηθαει και η κατασκευη του σε αυτο ,δεδομενου οτι δεν εχει ασθενη σημεια.Εχει αρκετο ογκο και στη γραμμωση εφθασε στα ορια.Δεν μου φανηκε να εχει κανει ολοκληρωμενη διαδικασια για υδατανθρακωση.Αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα,εβαλε στοχο του, τους ξενους αγωνες και εδωσε εκει προτεραιοτητα.Αλλωστε ετσι οπως ειναι ο ανθρωπος δεν του ηταν απαραιτητη.Με τοσο μεγαλους μυς, και λιπος κοντα στο μηδεν, και τον καλυτερο προσδιορισμο του αγωνα, συμμετρικος και με ωραια παρουσιαση,ηταν ζητημα χρονου η αναδειξη του ως νικητη.Θελω να προσεξετε το πισω ανοιγμα της πλατης του.Ανοιγει απο πολυ χαμηλα και φαρδαινει απιστευτα.Η ματια,γλυστραει επανω του.





Δεν μπορεις να του βρεις ψεγαδι.Αυτο που θελω να υπερτονισω ειναι οτι εχει προσδιορισμο πολυ σπανιο.Ακομα και σε αυτη τη κατηγορια ,που ολοι ηταν οι πρωτοι της βραδυας,ο προσδιορισμος του Τασου τραβει τη προσοχη σου αυτοματως.Ολοι οι μυς του ,διαχωριζονται με τοσο βαθιες χαραδρες μεταξυ τους,που νομιζεις οτι εχουν σκαλισθει.Και να σκεφθει κανεις οτι εξω παιζει στο Μαστερ...
Μετα τη νικη του,κρατωντας τη γλυκητατη κορουλα του στην αγκαλια του, ειπε δυο πολυ ωραια λογια απο μικροφωνου ,στους φιλαθλους ,και αυτο εφερε καταιγισμο χειροκροτηματων,διοτι μας φανερωσε και τη βελουδινη πλευρα της ψυχης του.

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την πλήρη περιγραφη του αγωνα!
Οι  περιγραφες σου εκαναν το άρθρο του αγωνα πολυ πιο πλούσιο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

------------

Να βαλω και μερικες φωτογραφίες απο απονομες αθλητων με διακρισεις στο προηγουμενο Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλημα,οι οποιοι τιμηθηκαν από την WABBA
Γιωργος Ρουμπανης,Σταυρος Τριουλίδης,Κωνσταντινα Κασκανη και Νικη Καργιατλη

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Tι ωραια γυναικα η Νικη Καργιατλη!!! :02. Love:

----------


## Diomidis Mavroudis

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους όσους κουράστηκαν για την κάλυψη του αγώνα !!!! Θα ήθελα επίσης να προσθέσω πως ο σχολιασμός του αγώνα από τον κ. Διακογιάννη ήταν μια ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΙΔΕΑ !!!! Του χρόνου ελπίζω να τα πάω καλύτερα έτσι ώστε να μάθω κι εγώ ποια σημεία πρέπει να βελτιώσω...Συνεχίστε την εξαιρετική δουλειά !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Ολόκληρος ο αγώνας των τελικών, στο βίντεο από τον Νίκο Αλεξίου (CTN Television)  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Παρα πολυ ωραιος αγωνας,ευχαριστω απο μεριας μου Boss για τα βιντεο!!!(720hd) :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## nikosalexiou

Καλησπέρα σε όλους του φίλους εδω ...  και μολις θα δημοσιευαμε το βιντεο αλλα μας προλαβε ο muscleboss ..  να ειστε καλα ...

----------

